# what is FCPS



## myturf11 (Dec 28, 2009)

Would someone please kindly shed light on what exactly is FCPS....and what are you qualified to do once you have done it....how many parts does it have...what kind of paper do you get..mcq,written,viva ospe??


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Fellowship of the College of Physicians and Surgeons. 
You can do FCPS in many fields/branches of medicine. 
Its basically specialization.


----------



## myturf11 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for your help....does it have more than 2 parts....and is it recognized abroad?


----------

